# Saarlouiser (SLS) vertreten?



## FocusFB09 (18. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, ob auch MTBler aus Saarlouis (Innenstadt oder angrenzende Ortsteile) vertreten sind?
Falls ja, bitte melden.

Ich fahre wieder seit letztes Jahr MTB, hab seit der Tage auch SPD Schuhe / Pedale und hatte gestern die Ausfahrt.
Dies zur Info, da ich noch nicht die Fähigkeit / Ausdauer eines Profis habe.

Thorsten


----------



## Tobilas (18. April 2010)

Klar, jede Menge...am besten auch mal www.alpencross.com abchecken, da wird in Siersburg gebikt (und/oder angrenzende Ortsteile)
Alle Leistungsklassen, vom Runterschalter bis Fitf**cker 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (21. April 2010)

Wie Tobilas schon geschrieben hat ist der Treffpunkt in Siersburg an der Niedhalle, die Startzeit ist immer Samstag um 14.00 Uhr. Kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## FocusFB09 (21. April 2010)

HI,

da werde ich dann mal vorbei schauen, MTB ins Auto und rüber zu euch.
Bin aber wie gesagt Newbie.
Und aktuell kämpfe ich auch noch mit meiner Allergie.

Thorsten


----------



## 21XC12 (18. November 2011)

Sind diese Treffs noch aktuell, d.h. wird es bei Beginn der Saison 2012 wieder Treffen an der Niedtalhalle geben oder hat sich das verlaufen? Ich hätte auch Interesse!


----------



## Torpit (19. November 2011)

Hallo Patrick,
die Treffen an der Niedtalhalle sind immer noch aktuell.
Gefahren wird immer Samstags um 14:00.
War heute trotz Zeit mal ausnahmsweise  nicht dabei.
Gruss
Torsten


----------



## 21XC12 (19. November 2011)

Ah Servus Thorsten,

das ist Klasse! Ich werde mich bestimmt mal anschließen. Wenn nicht dieses Jahr, dann spätestens nächstes Jahr im Frühling! Danke nochmal das ich mich euch heute anschließen drufte!

Gruß


----------



## Area-x-23 (20. November 2011)

Hier issen Saaaaarlouier


----------



## _Shi_ (7. Dezember 2011)

Hier eine Saarlouiserin


----------



## Area-x-23 (7. Dezember 2011)

Dat geft jo fascht en Mannschaft.

Trainingsgebiet Limbo Litermo?

Morje fahr ich mitem Bike uffen Weihnachtsmarkt no SLS.


----------



## _Shi_ (10. Dezember 2011)

Laida bis jetzt ke zait für a glühweinsche gehat...morje wahrscheinlisch en kleni dour in Püttlinge...ansonschte bin isch üwerall un nirjens unnawechs...Luxemburg, Warndt etc. schließ' mich ganz ger em Grüppsche an...isch fahr ja noch net so lang  zum litermont wollt isch a mo, hat sisch awa noch net ergeb'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalix (11. Dezember 2011)

Limberg is auch net schlecht, gibt ein paar schöne Strecken dort. Ich fahr immer an der Saar bis Rehlingen und dann über Limberg und Felsberg zum Warndt rüber.


----------



## Area-x-23 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hann heut bei dem scheenen Wedder eine dolle Tour gemach. Grenzpfad üwwa de Gau uff de Teufelsburch bissje im Blauloch und am Limberg geklimpert unn üwwa de Siersburger Weihnachtsmarkt hemm.

--> Punkte sammeln


----------



## _Shi_ (12. Dezember 2011)

Han ihr do eventuell en kleni GPS-Türsche für misch? Kenn' misch noch net so aus un' bin ja ä Mädsche und daher von nadur aus ä Oriendierungs-Kataschtrof'


----------



## Saar_Panache (12. Dezember 2011)

Tach,
ich bin seit ca. nem Monat (also Newbie) Besitzer eines Cube Reaction Race von 2006. Bin seither mehrfach gefahren. Hauptsächlich im Wadgasser Wald und Umgebung. Letzte Woche bin ich dann von SLS nach Rehlingen, über den Limberg bis Wallerfangen und wieder nach SLS. Ich muss sagen, das hat mir schon alles abverlangt. 
Ich freu mich, dass ich mal Saarländer finde, die woanders als im Hunsrück fahren. 
Kurzum: Ich würd mich gerne mal im Frühjahr na Tour anschließen. Hab auch noch 1-2 Kumpels, die sich gerne mal aufs Rad schmeißen.

Bis dahin feil ich noch an meiner Kondition.


----------



## pedalix (12. Dezember 2011)

Kein Thema, einfach mal per PN melden wenn du ne Tour fahren willst. Bin auch öfters zwischen Wadgassen, Berus und Überherrn unterwegs.


----------



## Theo1 (12. Dezember 2011)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Laida bis jetzt ke zait für a glühweinsche gehat...morje wahrscheinlisch en kleni dour in Püttlinge...ansonschte bin isch üwerall un nirjens unnawechs...Luxemburg, Warndt etc. schließ' mich ganz ger em Grüppsche an...isch fahr ja noch net so lang  zum litermont wollt isch a mo, hat sisch awa noch net ergeb'...



Am Litermont ist am 26.12.2011 um 13.30 die Weinachtsspeckweg Tour.
Treffpunkt ist hier :
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=49.39442,6.785259
Anmeldung hier :
http://www.doodle.com/z98dvker3ns5thru


Grüsse Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Area-x-23 (13. Dezember 2011)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Han ihr do eventuell en kleni GPS-Türsche für misch? Kenn' misch noch net so aus un' bin ja ä Mädsche und daher von nadur aus ä Oriendierungs-Kataschtrof'



Ei sischa, eisch speichern doch all mein Touren ab. 
Ma kinne jo ach mo gere en tour sesamme fahre, Expedition zum Litermont odda sowat. Ich kann da awwa ach die ean odda anna Tour schicke.







 Hoffendlich ließt das kein " nicht Saarländer " die denken mir spinnen all ( net auf den Spinningbike ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß


----------



## _Shi_ (14. Dezember 2011)

Subba, dann wäre ma jo schon zu viert 
Pedalix, saar panache, du un isch...wenn' s dann a mo aufhert zu reschne, dann könne mo a Trewwe organisiere, odda?



Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Hoffendlich ließt das kein " nicht Saarländer " die denken mir spinnen all ( net auf den Spinningbike )



Zu spät, hat schon jemand gelesen, ich bin nämlich "zugezogen" aus dem Norden, aber schon lange hier, also hoffenlich schon eingebürgert 

Un üwwerhaupt, mir schwätze, wir mir wolle, gell? Un e bißje spinne is' doch scheeeeeen...


----------



## pedalix (15. Dezember 2011)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> ...wenn' s dann a mo aufhert zu reschne, dann könne mo a Trewwe organisiere, odda?...


 
Ich glab do könne ma noch lang warte


----------



## rf2222 (14. April 2012)

Ok. Inzwischen isses Wetter wieder gut.
Melde mich auch mal als Zentrums-Saarlouiser. Spontane Touren sind immer gut.
Aber als Anfänger samstags bei den Siersburgern??? 
In Saarwellingen geht's schon etwas moderater zu. Auch Sa gegen 14 Uhr.
Ric


----------



## Scheidbergbiker (19. April 2012)

Wie, ist jetzt beim Roland (Tobilas) ein fester Treffpunkt Samstags um 14 Uhr eingerichtet? Dann käm ich auch mal, anstatt nach Siersburg, spontan dazu.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tobilas (19. April 2012)

Neenee, ganz so isses nicht. Wir machen das abhängig von Wetter, Lust und Laune, und vor allem Zeit! ;-)
Wenn wieder mal was geplant ist, geb ich Bescheid !
Gruß
Roland


----------

